# plastic lug nut cover damage at service



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The nut covers are sold independent of the covers. This is what happens when a lazy tech tries to reinstall with a impact wrench gently tapping the butterfly.
Trouble is, to a impact wrench, nothing is gentle and you see the results.

The only power tool that is to be used is a battery powered drill with adaptor that is torque adjustable......set real light it will seat the nuts (actually these hold the cover to the wheel) to their second indent with no damage or potential of stripping the plastic threads.
Otherwise, they are installed by hand, socket, short ratchet handle.

I would buy a nut (cover) replace it and loosen/correctly tighten the rest of them. Next time you are at the dealer just tell them you replaced the one they fubared and don't wish to replay. Kind of a "I caught you but don't do it again" kinda thing.

Rob


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Is this the plastic lugs for the wheel covers, or the "beauty" plastic covers for the lugs on the wheel?


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Id have to say wheel covers. Im not getting the difference ...we have plastic wheel covers that have attached lug covers I think. Ive never tried to dismantle them so Im not really sure. Now they are really tight so not sure what tool to use to take them off but will have to fig it out, we live in apartment and tools are not really plentiful.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Robby: thanks appreciate the info....would I pick them up at any auto store? Hopefully not chevy they cost too much. Im grateful they didnt lay the plastic covers face down and scratch em all to heck, I sorta expected that and when I did not see that I stopped looking when picked car up.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

If you are cool about it, the dealer shouldn't be unhappy that you brought it back. Just tell them, "after I brought it in for the last service, I noticed that one of the plastic lug covers was messed up. It's really bothering me on my new car, and I was wondering how much it would cost to replace it." Most likely the dealer will replace it without any problems or bad feelings. 

The plastic lug covers are used to hold the wheel covers in place. They do get damaged when mechanics use the impact wrench to put them back on. They should know better, but they are in a hurry and think they can do it without damage (or that you won't notice if they get damaged). These are only plastic covers on top of the actual lug nuts.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I had to buy 3 of them from my ex and her Gen 1 LS. They were like $9-$11 a piece 2 years ago. I'm sure they would not be mad over that. My dealership did kinda lose one of the $30 Republic of Germany T20 that holds the air dam on after replacing my failed horns. The second I gave up after they said it was like that on inspection and got the parts to fix it, they ended up secretly fixing it when the trans got replaced 4 months later.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

slothcruzer said:


> Robby: thanks appreciate the info....would I pick them up at any auto store? Hopefully not chevy they cost too much. Im grateful they didnt lay the plastic covers face down and scratch em all to heck, I sorta expected that and when I did not see that I stopped looking when picked car up.


Dealer only on the plastic nuts.....usually under $10.00.....phone first with vin# to get price.
Your lug nut wrench fits the plastic nuts.

Rob


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

I mentioned it in a friendly way after this mess we are having and said I pay for it and he took care of it, prob cause they obviously could see the rest was a goof (our seat was not bolted back and our belts are mashed behind the seat and we have to go back again after the last service).


----------

